
Ask HN: What have you launched this year? - michaelkscott
It might be a little too early in the year but...<p>1.) What product have you shipped so far? (side project, SaaS, MVP, open source, etc...)<p>2.) Has it gotten any traction yet?
======
murtza
I launched <http://wikicancel.org/> this month.

WikiCancel is a subscription, contract, and account cancellation guide. There
have been over 40k unique visitors so far. More importantly, visitors are
contributing content. I am humbled by the response the site has gotten so far,
and I am going to continue to improve WikiCancel based on user feedback.

It was featured on Lifehacker: [http://lifehacker.com/5978253/wikicancel-is-a-
collection-of-...](http://lifehacker.com/5978253/wikicancel-is-a-collection-
of-guides-to-closing-all-your-accounts)

Featured on Swissmiss design blog: <http://www.swiss-
miss.com/2013/01/wikicancel.html>

Lots of Tweets including a tweet from @brainpicker who has 298k followers.
List of tweets: <https://twitter.com/search?q=wikicancel>

------
cryptoz
We launched pressureNET 3.0 this morning. It's an open source Android app that
collections barometer measurements from phones and tablets, and sends the data
to atmospheric scientists for analysis. Regarding traction, we'll see! The app
itself has more than 17,000 downloads and we've collected more than 10,000,000
measurements. Version 3.0 is a very big update, the first that includes proper
visualization and sharing of data, so I think we're doing well.

Here's our announcement blog post:
[http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-3-0-sharing-
visualiza...](http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-3-0-sharing-
visualization-research/)

And the app on Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

------
askar
<http://www.IslamicEventFinder.com> \- launched late last year - would help
Muslims easily find and make use of all those Islamic events that happen
around them all the time.

So far, finding the audience to adapt to this new medium is the toughest part.
They are so used to just emails and word of mouth that it's getting really
harder get some traction. I know there is a need for this but still struggling
through to get some traction.

Any thoughts/suggestions on how to get past this hurdle would be much
appreciated.

------
orangethirty
1\. Hack-fy. Sci-fy for hackers. It flopped.

2\. FizzBuzz Tshirt. Flopped.

3\. Protocademy. Codecademy but for prototyping electronics (which is a huge
market). It needs funding ( less than $50K ). I'm currently looking for
investors who would like to invest in a startup with a proven _business model_
that generates profits. Seed is needed to hire talent and infrastructure, but
its not a lot. Marketing has been under way and there is a good amount of
interest in it (because I tested the market and developed the marketing before
developing the business). If you are interested shoot me an email (in
profile). There is a prototype ready that you can see in action to see how
good the idea is. Note that Im not looking for co-founders, but investors.

4\. Marketing Bits. Highly successful launch of my marketing newsletter. It is
growing like crazy (new subscribers ever day) and has an open-rate of about
40%, which is about 3 times industry average. It is about to be profitable (in
less than 1 month). <http://bit.ly/14qYrwl>

5\. Nuuton. Should launch in March.

------
pyfap
My porn startup. <http://xstashed.com/home/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5126668>

Some traction with a few hundred users. I need to figure out how to do the
advertising.

~~~
hashtree
Apt username. ;)

------
speeder
My Meteorology and Clock app for kids.

It is already up on Amazon, for Android we are awaiting for authorization from
Apple, so we can do a simultaneous launch.

Also, it has no traction yet, but I am not sure it will have traction
(although the combined downloads across stores being 100k looks impressive, it
is a low number compared to some much simpler competitors).

[http://www.amazon.com/Weather-and-Clock-for-
Kids/dp/B00B4YKW...](http://www.amazon.com/Weather-and-Clock-for-
Kids/dp/B00B4YKW5O/ref=sr_1_5?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1359494186&sr=1-5)

~~~
speeder
Yay! Apple aproved it yesterday (some hours after I made the previous post).

I will launch it on iOS and Android on 8th of feb :)

\o/

------
cmorgan8506
<http://www.feed-alert.com>

Launched it today! Mostly, I just wanted to prove to myself that I could
finish a side project. Even if it was just a small one.

------
emilioolivares
1\. <http://www.flipmeme.com> \- Reddit + Imgur viewer built for myself and as
a side project.

2\. 320 average uniques per day, so not really.

Cheers! :)

~~~
GFischer
Is it safe for work? Looks nice :)

~~~
emilioolivares
It has a NSFW filter, but still some images I would say are not safe for work!
:) If you go to channels you can turn it off.

------
fananta
We launched Chime last night. It's a Chrome extension for dealing with your
notifications in a simple way. Check us out at <http://chimeapp.com>

We've only informed our beta sign-ups about the launch and haven't really
posted anywhere else. From the sign-ups we've got great traction so far!

~~~
midibite
Love the UI. Nice job.

~~~
fananta
Thanks, we all really appreciate the comment!

------
snoerd
<http://partybeamer.com> PartyBeamer turns any screen or projector into an
interactive photo wall. During a party everybody can login with their own
mobile and send pictures to the central screen. It's working great, but I'm
having trouble getting new users.

~~~
wanghq
sounds like a good idea. But doesn't work on my iphone. I cannot select
anything.

------
olieH
I launched Cheddar for android. If you havent heard of it, its a really cool
To-do list and was only available for iOS and the web. The app is doing quite
well and the code is open source.

Here is the link to the app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativepe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativeperson.cheddar)

And here is the code: <https://github.com/aliHafizji/Cheddar-Android>

------
bizpreneur
<http://WHYLaunched.com> \- What Have You Launched - A site specifically
related to your question. Users can submit their new "launches" or collaborate
on other business ideas. Don't have a new launch at the moment? Feel free to
browse the other submissions and give feedback. Very early stage but hopefully
we gain traction soon.

------
MichaelEHowe
<http://www.RocketLi.st> \- An event RSVP platform that incentivises attendees
to promote the event in return for rewards, in turn giving the organiser free
promotion and an insight into their attendees!

Launched it a couple of weeks ago... but finding it hard to get it out to SXSW
event organisers before they use something else!

------
CKCAllen
1) I decided to post my design sketches on a Tumblr blog. I figured other
designers/product managers may benefit from seeing how someone else thinks
through web and app design. 2) No traction yet - just launched three days ago
at <http://digitaldrafting.tumblr.com/>

------
Si_FTW
PC Build Generator <http://8bit.co/PCBG>

1.)It made a few hundred dollars in Amazon referrals in the first month and
very little the second month.

2.)Front page of a few (non default) subreddits, generated 65k builds, 4k
visits last month.

Pretty pleased for my first PHP/SQL project put together in a couple of
weekends.

------
dsowers
I launched Mycelial: <http://www.mycelial.com>

It's a community/portfolio/resume for people who like to build things. Not
much traction, but still useful to me. It was worth building it just for the
reason that it provides me with a much better place to display my work.

------
evac
<http://www.habbit.me>

It's a gamified app for building your ideal future self with habits!

It was just launched yesterday on HN so, for the first day of my first
startup, I'm happy with getting over 60 users signed up already. Not sure how
to tell what's good traction or not though.

------
mjmead
A CRM for job searchers: <http://www.jobsarium.com>

Getting no traction...

~~~
1123581321
It looks very amateur based on the front page. That's feedback regarding your
comment about traction. I think it's great you got it out there. Clean it up a
bit and pass out some flyers at job fairs!

------
will_brown
1\. www.ommageo.com - a video sharing social network using Google Earth as the
UI (web version only, Launched last week) 2\. Lets just say I launched around
the same time as Vine, but have you heard of Ommageo or Vine? HAHA I am not
deterred I plan on building out the iphone and android apps.

------
rnochumo
<http://www.chatplode.com> \- Simple image uploader that allows you to chat
with others about your image in real time. Also set a time for the page to
self-destruct. Thinking about allowing youtube and vine links to be chatted
about too.

------
Mz
After 5 years and 1 month, last week I finally launched my comic.

<http://www.novemberwest.com/comic/>

No traction. Lots of crickets chirping. Kind of what I expected, though.

------
bobdylan1
Nothing. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I don't want to launch something that isn't
going to succeed, but it's incredibly hard to predict if an idea is really
worth doing. Any tips?

~~~
simantel
Launch! The only way to figure out if something will succeed is to build it.
Talk to your target market first, but don't let that be an excuse to never
launch anything.

------
tim800
Nothing. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I don't want to launch something that isn't
going to succeed, but it's incredibly hard to predict if an idea is really
worth doing. Any tips?

~~~
GFischer
Are you afraid of failure? You don't want your name associated with a certain
project?

I think it's better to launch and "fail fast", than not to launch at all
(unless there are significant costs?)

------
eduardordm
Private social networks for groups and companies: <https://www.metasocial.io>

It failed. Already started working on a new thing.

~~~
ahmadss
Why did it fail? What went wrong w the startup?

~~~
eduardordm
Every user had its own unique idea about how the network should work and would
only pay if changes were implemented.

------
wanghq
<http://ex-prj.com>. A place where you can post your not-so-successful &
don't-want-to-continue side-project.

------
mittermayr
I've launched my first hardware product: <http://indiegogo.com/aircubus>

------
factorialboy
Scala Community - <http://www.scalacommunity.com>

~~~
bizpreneur
Really legit and clean site...did you build it yourself? Are you using a CMS?

